# time to get serious..



## kimmy (Sep 27, 2006)

*TARGET WEIGHT:* 130lbs

*DAILY:*
20 curls 3x with 5lbs
20 overhead presses 3x with 5lbs
20 squats 3x
5 push ups 3x (i'm not a fan, obviously)
50 situps 2x

*WEEKLY:*
1 mile 3x

it starts...


----------



## neotrad (Sep 27, 2006)

I know it's needless for you to be told this, but definitely eat/drink lots of protein! Also squats while holding dumbells helped me gain good muscles as well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good Luck!


----------



## ToxicAllure (Sep 27, 2006)

Oh! Squats! Those will become your best friend! Even if you did a small amount, like 25 a night for a week, by the end of the week you'll start seeing results.

Good luck on gaining weight, it can be hard, I have a friend whos trying to gain 20 pounds and its a lot of work.


----------



## kimmy (Sep 8, 2007)

*CURRENT WEIGHT:* 105lbs

i've put on 5lbs in the past month. so stoked.


----------



## KAIA (Sep 9, 2007)

Can we switch metabolisms??? LOL good luck! keep it up!!


----------



## kimmy (Sep 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KAIA* 

 
_Can we switch metabolisms??? LOL good luck! keep it up!!_

 
i wish we could!

quitting 5lbs and switching to 8lbs today.


----------



## islandblossom (Sep 10, 2007)

i read that wrong and thought you were 130 then dropped to 105! i was like, holy moly! lol. good luck on your fitness plan. more support!


----------



## kimmy (Sep 16, 2007)

thank you, love. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i finally got myself back to where i can bridge again. that totally just made my day...next hurdle: push ups hahaha. i've been totally slacking on those.


----------



## yur_babeydoll (Sep 16, 2007)

Just a suggestion you may want to no do that strength training daily just so you don't overtrain your muscles and give them a chance to recover and rebuild. At a minimum doing that routine every second day even if that means upping the amount of reps your doing. And don't worry that won't make you bulky at all seeing your using low weight. Um also maybe consider adding in a few exercises for your back, calves, and triceps. 

I'd suggest:
Dumbbell bent-over row (back): http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/...ntOverRow.html
Superman (back): http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/exer...?Name=Superman
Calf Raises:http://www.frixo.com/sites/fitness/e...alveraise.html
Tricep Dips:http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/exer...ame=Bench+Dips

Other then then it looks good. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good luck!


----------



## kimmy (Dec 23, 2007)

111 lbs as of last thursday. let me holla.

45 lb benchpresses. not very impressive, but that's HUGE for me.


----------



## MsCocoa (Dec 26, 2007)

Just cheering you on from the sidelines, I wish I could gain weight even if just was 10lbs! Your almost 1/2 way there!


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 26, 2007)

Keep it up...I'm headed in the opposite direction.  I'm hoping training for a marathon will accomplish that!


----------



## Joslyn (Jan 1, 2008)

good luck! i'm aiming at 130 pounds as well...but i need to LOOSE weight to get there. :/


----------



## kimmy (Aug 14, 2008)

108 now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i can scale a six foot wall now, though. and do squats with ninety extra pounds in dumbbells on my shoulders. sweet.


----------



## seductressdolce (Aug 14, 2008)

Good luck!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Aug 14, 2008)

Yeah I agree on taking a day off between strength training or do arms one day, legs the next. You build muscle while you're resting and I think that's not as known as it should be. Your muscles tear slightly while strenght training and they repair and get stronger in recovery so you'll have to do less work and notice better results sooner by doing that. Anyway, good luck.


----------



## kimmy (Jan 9, 2009)

i'm nowhere near my target weight (i'm at about 112lbs now) but my workout has changed alot in the past four months thanks to training with someone who really knows his stuff. back/chest on mondays, legs on wednesdays and arms on fridays...a little cardio all three days. last week, we went with high intensity for leg day instead of volume training, which i loved. legs are my favourite things to work. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




anyways, i've always been pretty thin, but i'm finally starting to see some definition and toning going on and i'm really excited about that. plus, i feel like i can take on the world hand to hand and be able to hold my own pretty well. i came to this realization when i went swimsuit shopping today and found a little black and white one at victoria's secret, i saw the muscle definition in the mirror and had a big, big smile on my face!

the swimsuit and the definition (don't make fun, i know i kind of have a big ass, i also know i'm being a total ham in this photo.)




sad news is, with the cardio workouts...i no longer have a rack. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but...MUSCLES! yay! my shoulder is injured and i'm not really sure exactly what's wrong with it, all i know is it hurts like a mother sometimes and it's been a little paler than the rest of me the last few days.


----------



## MzzRach (Jan 9, 2009)

Kimmy - I think you look bloody amazing.


----------

